# Propolis



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

This has the best information I've found about propolis, its done by the UN, its also the best information I've found on all the other bee products.

VALUE-ADDED PRODUCTS FROM BEEKEEPING

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e14.htm

I use a 96% alcohol made in Poland, and make a 20% tincure by pretty much following the recipe in the about link. The ratio your using is more propolis than the alcohol can extract. I sell honey at a farmers market, but have never sold a propolis tinture and have no intention of ever doing so, although I have gotten people propolis if they ask which is very rare. I've never had any reaction from use on my skin.


----------



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's one more recipe basically the same as the "Method 1: Ethanol Extracted Propolis (EEP)" from the Value Added link above. 

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~reute001/htm-files/Propolis extract.html


----------



## KIFCAT (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Propolis SKIN REACTION*

I am continually trawling for information about propolis tincture preparation. I read of the need to "separate the wax from the propolis" which I contend is near-impossible without heating the propolis so the wax rises. As heat kills the enzymes, I am not keen to try this route. Any other ideas?

This circuitous route to an answer of a 3+ yr old forum question is because I have already made propolis tincture by simply soaking raw propolis, direct from the hive (via the freezer to crush it, thereby increasing surface area exposed to alcohol).

Here in Oz, we have very strict rules about selling products with alcohol, so my market is from word-of-mouth.

Meanwhile, I use my own propolis tincture internally and topically, and I have learned the hard way,that more than 5 drops of the stuff, mixed in half a teaspoon of honey and rolled around my mouth, can cause skin irritation to only my face, therfore I now only use 2 drops, and only every couple of days.

So, yes, propolis tincture can cause skin reaction, but mine is probably a very strong solution. My husband has up to 5 drops without any adverse effects on his skin.

I have never had a reaction when used on skin other than my face. I use it direct on cuts etc.

I have also mixed some tincture with face creme and found I got marvelous bee-sting lips! These lips last about 16 hours, then collapse to a wrinkle, much like adeflated balloon!. I never had any lip itch, but my forehead and cheeks would become blotchy if I used the creme more than 2 days in a row.

Lastly, I've searched this Products of the Hive forum for propolis info and wonder if anyone thinks that the subject of PROPOLIS NEEDS ITS OWN FORUM? Candle making and wax issues seem to predominate the forum.

Cheers,
KIFACT


----------



## Sheffield Gardens (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, I agree, propolis needs it's own forum! Propolis is the reason I joined this site, but I don't see much talk about it, other than this thread.


----------



## oe74 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to make a tincture as soon as I receive the propolis I ordered. I'm hoping it will help with my skin condition (Lichen Planus). 

Does anyone have any advice on mixing a tincture that won't stain my skin?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Get a tan eh...:lpf:... sorry I had to


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

Apuuli said:


> 1) How many of you get contact dermatitis (an itchy red rash) from propolis or propolis tincture? (Both my fiancee and me get it pretty easily.)



If I had contact dermatitis, I think I'd start going through my medicine cabinet and bathroom before I even considered propolis a threat. Most people get that from common toiletry products, like deodorant, soap, shaving cream, etc.

It could be a combination of things, too. You never know, and a really good dermatologist isn't worth two hoots and a holler when it comes to thinking, anyway.

I've got a whole book worth of anecdotes I could use to make my case... but suffice to say that while I can take a lot of bee stings without a welt, one application of anti-perspirant will make me break out in... ugh... hives.

Read ingredients on stuff... and chances are, if you don't know what it is, it ain't good for you.


----------



## LeeB (Mar 2, 2011)

I think propolis is the honeybee 'new frontier' product. It is not discussed very frequently, even amongst beekeepers that I meet, except as an annoyance or nuisance in the hive. Propolis may be very beneficial in ways that for some reason don't get much attention. I wonder why? Most people I talk to, who don't do beekeeping, have never even heard of propolis and have no idea what I'm talking about when I mention it. If one of you long-time experienced beekeepers would write a book about propolis and it's history of uses, I would buy it!


----------

